# Lux-RC Minion



## 59ride (Apr 14, 2017)

So after a long awaited launch, the Lux-RC Minion finally dropped yesterday. Stainless Steel Mule and TIR versions. Around 25 were dropped with more to come in the next few weeks. Anyone here manage to grab one ? I know they sold out super quick, within minutes. Would love to see pics once people have them in hand.


----------



## 4rmless (Apr 17, 2017)

Also interested, did you spot the price?


----------



## Zandar (Apr 17, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 17, 2017)

I grabbed one, should ship Wednesday according to Serge. They were $350, or $400 including the necklace/lanyard attachment


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm liking the TIR version. I'm a thrower guy.


----------



## efendi (Apr 19, 2017)

grabbed a TIR :-D


----------



## Newguy2012 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thetasigma said:


> I grabbed one, should ship Wednesday according to Serge. They were $350, or $400 including the necklace/lanyard attachment





efendi said:


> grabbed a TIR :-D



Did you guys get the necklace holder? I think the holder is expensive. So much for so little. Does it even come with anything to attach it with? I hope you guys have the time to post a review.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes please do post a review! This light seems very cool.


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 19, 2017)

Newguy2012 said:


> Did you guys get the necklace holder? I think the holder is expensive. So much for so little. Does it even come with anything to attach it with? I hope you guys have the time to post a review.



Lux-RC's fit and finish is in its own league so pricing is a little difficult to assess. I however knew I was unlikely to carry the light without the neckalce/lanyard attachment, so I got it. I was disappointed to see that it was an add-on instead of standard though as it completes the look and the usefulness of the light is rather hampered without it.


----------



## 59ride (Apr 27, 2017)

Well i managed to grab a MULE. Nichia 219B High CRI 4500K, so will definately post a quick review once it arrives


----------



## Thetasigma (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like the first wave is arriving at customs in New York.


----------



## quazzle (May 3, 2017)

The first US pic of MINION







Check for more https://www.facebook.com/groups/luxrc/


----------



## 59ride (May 20, 2017)

More mules and TIR minions are up on Serges website
http://lux-rc.com/content/products/flashlights/Minions


----------



## moshow9 (May 24, 2017)

So....anybody have a mini review or video of their Minion? I have one coming in on Friday that I picked up second hand (as long as shipping holds, fingers crossed), and another that I bought direct from Lux-RC. But I was hoping for a fix before then.


----------



## quazzle (May 25, 2017)

I have posted a link to fb group with lots of videos and reviews, see my post above


----------



## Thetasigma (May 25, 2017)

moshow9 said:


> So....anybody have a mini review or video of their Minion? I have one coming in on Friday that I picked up second hand (as long as shipping holds, fingers crossed), and another that I bought direct from Lux-RC. But I was hoping for a fix before then.



The facebook page is your best bet, lots of information on the light.


----------



## quazzle (Mar 6, 2018)

a short friendly note that minions are now released with new sapphire crystal optics


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow $145 for a Saphire window on a Minion Mule? Is it curved? What is the window made from on the standard Minion Mule?


----------



## quazzle (Mar 13, 2018)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Wow $145 for a Saphire window on a Minion Mule? Is it curved? What is the window made from on the standard Minion Mule?



Sapphire crystal is flat with two-sided multilayer AR coating. Quality efficient AR coating is important for sapphire due to its higher refractive index.
As for standard MINION, it's made with optical quality UCL glass. Also AR coated of course.


----------



## quazzle (Mar 13, 2018)

Probably the best shot of MINION made by Aciel Wechat. 900+ likes on whatsapp in one day!


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 26, 2018)

Sergey, I did order a Minion on march 7th (Order Number: 206498795027) and received a "ready to ship" email on march 11th. Unfortunatelly it hasen´t shipped yet and I did not get a reply on my email inquiry on march 22nd. Could you please let me know when it is going to be shipped?

Thanky you
Eric


----------



## the0dore3524 (Mar 26, 2018)

I ordered one as well and it has been a couple weeks. According to Sergey, he is assembling them currently: he didn’t disclose that it was a “pre-sale”. Hopefully they’ll start going out soon.


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks theOdore3524. "Ready to ship" and being assembled currently are quite different states of being of a flashlight   I too hope they will be on their way soon.


----------



## quazzle (May 2, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> Thanks theOdore3524. "Ready to ship" and being assembled currently are quite different states of being of a flashlight   I too hope they will be on their way soon.



all orders were shipped out, many of them already delivered.


----------



## 59ride (May 3, 2018)

My TIR arrived yesterday, Serge did disclose they were built to order.
View attachment 7459


----------



## Eric242 (May 3, 2018)

Your attachment doesn´t work 59ride.

My tracking# seems stuck, no change since april 22nd (shipped april 17th).


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 3, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> Your attachment doesn´t work 59ride.
> 
> My tracking# seems stuck, no change since april 22nd (shipped april 17th).



I’m in the same boat as you Eric. Serge can’t be blamed here though. It’s the postal service lol. Someone from Australia said that their tracking never updated and it showed up, so who knows.


----------



## Elmie (May 6, 2018)

The tracking from Russia is terrible. Basically no updates after it ships lol. To Canada it takes about 2 weeks from the time Serge drops it off at the post office.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 6, 2018)

Elmie said:


> The tracking from Russia is terrible. Basically no updates after it ships lol. To Canada it takes about 2 weeks from the time Serge drops it off at the post office.



Dang it...I’m at 3 weeks and counting lol.


----------



## Eric242 (May 11, 2018)

Elmie said:


> The tracking from Russia is terrible. Basically no updates after it ships lol. To Canada it takes about 2 weeks from the time Serge drops it off at the post office.


Tracking did show all steps for me but it took quite some time from leaving russia to entering germany.

Anyway, I received my Mule today. I went with yellow/green secondary since I already own 4 red and two amber from oveready. Considering the Minion uses a 18350, it is really really small. I really like my Orb Raw NS (my first custom light back in 2006.... that´s why I still keep it around) for it´s size but the energy source (14250 cell), output and runtime basically made me put it on a shelf for the last decade with just a small exception when I bought the ZanZan triple Nichia 219 dropin for it. The Minion is about the same size but uses a 18350 instead of the 14250. That´s really something. Those really small lights never really appealed to me for the above mentioned reasons. The Minion changed that. Here are some pictures showing the size compared to the Orb Raw NS as well as a TorchLab BOSS. Keep in mind the BOSS has the same light engine. Of course the Minion is a Twisty Mule while the BOSS is a Clicky with an Optic. Though the Minion with an Optic would be only 4mm longer than the Mule.

















Eric


----------



## Eric242 (May 11, 2018)

Now that I have to change the battery....... how the f#?* do I get it out? The magnet dosen´t want to let go of it and I can´t get a propper grip on the battery.


----------



## Thud1023 (May 11, 2018)

Flip it out on to mattress, or use strong magnet to pull it out [emoji23]


----------



## Eric242 (May 11, 2018)

Already tried the mattress  but it´s no coming loose and thought of the magnet too, but unfortunatelly I don´t have any strong enough. Also, I wouldn´t want to carry one around just to be able to change the battery.


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 11, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> Already tried the mattress  but it´s no coming loose and thought of the magnet too, but unfortunatelly I don´t have any strong enough. Also, I wouldn´t want to carry one around just to be able to change the battery.



You can charge the battery directly through the Minion I think. Just unscrew the head and slap the Minion w/ battery inside on the charger and it should work!


----------



## Eric242 (May 11, 2018)

That actually works  Thanks for the tip! 

Though ultimately I would like to be able to change the battery after all. Don´t want to slide the Minion too often into the charger......


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 11, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> That actually works  Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Though ultimately I would like to be able to change the battery after all. Don´t want to slide the Minion too often into the charger......



Glad it worked! Coincidentally mine came today as well. I just shake it a few times and the battery pops out. Kind of annoying, but that’s the trade off of the magnet.


----------



## Eric242 (May 12, 2018)

Good to hear you have your Minion as well now 

I had to use pliers to get the battery out...... and of course slightly damaged it in the process. I have four different types of 18350 cells. Those black keeppower cells (as seen in my picture) get stuck all the time and have to be removed with tools. The older Efest are even slightly thicker and I didn´t dare putting them in the Minion all the way. The newer Efest (with a more purple slightly metallic looking wrapper) work like a charm and let themselfs flip out and so do the old AWs.

I think the Minion should be slightly wider in the bottom to ensure better battery fitment. After all I am not using Ultrafire rubbish.


----------



## quazzle (Jun 28, 2018)

Eric242 said:


> I think the Minion should be slightly wider in the bottom to ensure better battery fitment. After all I am not using Ultrafire rubbish.



Thanks Eric, I will increase the battery chamber diam in future run. Btw, the magnet seizure gets two times weaker if the tailcap adapter is detached. Just because one magnet is a way less strong as two )


----------

